# Intel DX38BT or Asus P5E, DDR2 or DDR3



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,


I'm going to buy a new PC soon, but as I'm not very good at this I would like your advice what components to choose. Motherboard and memory is what causes me the greatest headache.

So far I got two different setups:
1)
Intel Q6600 Core2 Quad
2 x 1GB DDR3-1600 Corsair (TWIN3X2048-1600C7DHX G)
Intel Desktop Board BLKDX38BT

2)
Intel Q6600 Core2 Quad
CORSAIR Dominator 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2-1066 (PC2 8500) TWIN2X2048-8500C5D
Asus P5E

So far the DDR3 is not very much faster than DDR2 (but very expensive), I think that to buy it may be a waste on money? Now anyways.

I'll put my other components here as well, so you'll get the entire picture:
Scythe Ninja Plus CPU Cooler
256MB Club3D X1950Pro PASSIVE
HDD 500GB WD SATA II 16M RE2
DVDRW Lite. 20A1L LS SATA
Arctic Silentium T2 ECO 80
9 in 1+ID Cardreader 3,5"

Please give your comments.


Thanks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. I agree, for the moment DDR3 is not worth the money, as for mobo selection, Since the X38/X48 are pretty much equal in performance to the P35 chipset, you are probably better off with an Asus P5K series mobo with DDR2 support or similar Intel mobo. Unless you are going to overclock PC2 800 memory from Corsair will be more than enough and still allow for some mild OC'ing if the mood hits you. I'd also take a look at the 8800GT videocard....best performance for the money hands down. While your case selection looks nice, around here most psu's that come packaged with cases are usually less than desirable A good Antec or Lian-Li case with a good psu from OCZ, PC Power & Cooling, Seasonic or Antec will do the trick. And I personally favor Zalman cpu coolers above all.......just my 2 cents


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

twajetmech said:


> Hello and welcome to the TSF. I agree, for the moment DDR3 is not worth the money, as for mobo selection, Since the X38/X48 are pretty much equal in performance to the P35 chipset, you are probably better off with an Asus P5K series mobo with DDR2 support or similar Intel mobo. Unless you are going to overclock PC2 800 memory from Corsair will be more than enough and still allow for some mild OC'ing if the mood hits you. I'd also take a look at the 8800GT videocard....best performance for the money hands down. While your case selection looks nice, around here most psu's that come packaged with cases are usually less than desirable A good Antec or Lian-Li case with a good psu from OCZ, PC Power & Cooling, Seasonic or Antec will do the trick. And I personally favor Zalman cpu coolers above all.......just my 2 cents


Thanks for your reply.

I chose P5E because it offers a 1066 FSB. Intel DDR2 boards don't go over 800. So when my Q6600 is running at 1066 MHz then it's only the right choice to go with a board and DDR2 that works at the same 1066 frequency. Right? Or have I misunderstood something?

I'm not a gamer, so I chose the 256MB Club3D X1950Pro PASSIVE simply because it has a passive cooling and is still quite powerful. Noise is a very important factor. I know that Zalman makes good coolers, but they make loud noise, when running fast. Reviews show that some Scythe products are quieter. And as for Arctic Silentium. I own right now the T1 case, and it's really quiet. Used it for about 3 years now. And I own the old version (4 8mm vents + 1 hdd muffler). The new case has one 12mm for PSU and two 8mm on the back + 2 HDD mufflers.

Thanks.


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

P5K over P5E because it has this ASUS Super Memspeed Technology? Or is there any other big differences (I know the chipsets are different)?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

P5K-Deluxe is an awesome board


----------

